# Got Frye!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We finally got a major need of ours with Frye. Im very happy with the pick over anyone else. :cheers: :clap: :banana: :twave: :djparty:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

im happy with the draft, a bit dissapointed with David Lee pick. we already have 2 hustle-type role players at sf/pf with Jerome williams and Malik Rose. but Frye and Nate Robinson were great picks. maybe we can get someone like Randolph Morris at 54 who is still on the board at 48 with 6 picks left.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Cool, Dijon gets to play with former teammate Ariza. Very nice.:biggrin:


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

You guys are really loading up with Pac-10 players;

Ariza, Frye, Nate, Dijon. Being from Pac-10 country, I'll be sure to watch and root for the Knicks often. Good luck!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I heard Dijon might be going to Pheonix in the trade?! anyone know? I hope not!! :banana:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Thanks, AZ. stop by during the season anytime. we sure do have a lot of west coast boys on our team. Jamal Crawford is from Seattle I believe.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> Thanks, AZ. stop by during the season anytime. we sure do have a lot of west coast boys on our team. Jamal Crawford is from Seattle I believe.


yes he is...nice draft....got some size and mighty mouse...


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Fordy74 said:


> I heard Dijon might be going to Pheonix in the trade?! anyone know? I hope not!! :banana:


It appears to be confirmed. Dijon goes to Phoenix in the trade.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

im glad we can finally have someone fill the center void, but i was hoping for green or bynum or even granger. i didnt like frye in college, but now that he's a knick, all i gotta say is welcome channing and hopefully you can be the next great knicks center.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

gonna be more changes on the roster, i'm not worried.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> im glad we can finally have someone fill the center void, but i was hoping for green or bynum or even granger. i didnt like frye in college, but now that he's a knick, all i gotta say is welcome channing and hopefully you can be the next great knicks center.


As an Arizona fan, I wanted Frye to be drafted as a PF so bad. He's really a natural PF like a Cliff Robinson. The "soft" label is unfair. He is in no way "soft" in the way he approaches the game either physically or mentally. He's not a bruiser but neither was David Robinson. 

Channing will be a great player for you guys. Lute's system has always been perimiter oriented, so even us Arizona fans don't know all of what he can do. He plays a very intelligent game, but he will get outmusceled on occasion. Shaq never gets outmusceled, but he can't make a foul shot. Channing will find his game, and will do well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

azswami said:


> As an Arizona fan, I wanted Frye to be drafted as a PF so bad. He's really a natural PF like a Cliff Robinson. The "soft" label is unfair. He is in no way "soft" in the way he approaches the game either physically or mentally. He's not a bruiser but neither was David Robinson.
> 
> Channing will be a great player for you guys. Lute's system has always been perimiter oriented, so even us Arizona fans don't know all of what he can do. He plays a very intelligent game, but he will get outmusceled on occasion. Shaq never gets outmusceled, but he can't make a foul shot. Channing will find his game, and will do well.



Agreed. It seems like people who havent watched Frye much at all don't think hes that much of a player. I got sick of it so much I started this club in my signature yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> Agreed. It seems like people who havent watched Frye much at all don't think hes that much of a player. I got sick of it so much I started this club in my signature yesterday :biggrin:


Dis,I have no idea why everyone is so down on him....Hes getting much stronger,and is fundamentally sound...everyone acts like hes going to get murdered in the post..He weighs 10 pounds less than Duncan and 25 more than Camby...

I love this pick


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Yep...*

I don't get it. He blew away Bogut in the strength portion and weighs only about 6-8 pounds less...and nobody worries about Bogut. I just don't get it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Yep...*



alphadog said:


> I don't get it. He blew away Bogut in the strength portion and weighs only about 6-8 pounds less...and nobody worries about Bogut. I just don't get it.


I know.... Even though the bench press isnt a great measure of functional "basketball strength",185 19x for a guy with a 9'2" standing reach is excellent.Squats and deadlifts are probably a better measure,bit I am sure Brittenham and Zeke tested him in every conceivable way.....

The guy weighs 25 pounds more than camby....

I think hes going to be a really pleasant suprise


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Frye's perception has mostly been an issue of East Coast/ ACC bias. If Frye was a senior out of Duke or NC everyone would love him. People don't see the Pac-10 on TV very often so they just make assumptions based on his NBADRAFT.Net profile or stuff like that. Arizona has had a great track record in the draft. Mike Bibby, Richard Jefferson, Gilbert Arenas, Jason Terry, Damon Stoudamire...


----------



## AzDave (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't understand the general attitude of the board towards Frye either.

As my fellow Wildcat said, Frye is not soft. He excels in a finesse type game (running the floor, hitting mid range jumpers, etc.), but finesse does not necessarily = soft. Got his lip busted open and broke a bone in his mouth in a game...I think it was '04...came back into the game just a few moments later as though nothing happened. He'll be fine. 

Though as I told a curious NY fan on the ESPN boards, I think Frye would fit better as a PF alongside a true back to the basket center. Then again, how many of those are there in the league? Not many. I don't think Frye will be a superstar, but I think it was a good pick for the Knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

AzDave said:


> I don't understand the general attitude of the board towards Frye either.
> 
> As my fellow Wildcat said, Frye is not soft. He excels in a finesse type game (running the floor, hitting mid range jumpers, etc.), but finesse does not necessarily = soft. Got his lip busted open and broke a bone in his mouth in a game...I think it was '04...came back into the game just a few moments later as though nothing happened. He'll be fine.
> 
> Though as I told a curious NY fan on the ESPN boards, I think Frye would fit better as a PF alongside a true back to the basket center. Then again, how many of those are there in the league? Not many. I don't think Frye will be a superstar, but I think it was a good pick for the Knicks.


Zeke has said he wants to grab a 7 footer,so you may be on the same page as Zeke..I like his versatility,and I am getting tired of super athletic braindead players..We need a thinking man :clap:


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

I,m going to make another observation that is so often missed regarding Channing;

We thought we were ready for a title run during Channing's Junior campaign, and here's what happened and why the 'soft label' stuck so much;

1) We recruit Ndudi Ebi.
2) Dennis Lattimore freaks out and transfers to Notre , cause Ebi owned his spot, not to mention RS Chris Dunn was already better.
3) Will Bynum Transfers to Georgia Tech, as he realizes he will never play while Salim is at UA.
4) Chris Dunn miraculously becomes the 2nd player in Lutes 23 years at UA to flunk out (1st half of summer school).
5) Ebi enters the draft, T-Wolves take him in round 1.
6) After scoring 15 pts., and securing 13 rebounds in his first game, Center Isaiah Fox tore a knee ligament in the opening minute of our 2nd game against Florida.

Suddenly faced with only 8 schollie players, Lute was forced to play walk-ons liberally anytime foul trouble arose.

In January, we finally had a Euro cleared to play - Ivan Radenovich.

Due to the roster size and make-up, we were forced to play Hassan Adams at PF while he was only 6'4''.

Resulting instuctions to Frye??? NEVER get in to foul trouble.

So in Fryes JR year, he had to back off of aggressive play. He was labeled soft bcause he played soft. Team need. By mid-season SR. year he was starting to eat opponents up. 

He's a very strong player, just not built to carry much bulk. He'll be about match-ups, but he'll work hard as well.

Do I think he is an All-Star in the making? Unlikely. Considering how few great C's are in the league, I think he'll hold his own.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I don't get it. He blew away Bogut in the strength portion and weighs only about 6-8 pounds less...and nobody worries about Bogut. I just don't get it.


Bogut has something called SKILL. Footwork in the post matters more than strength. Passing out of the post is another post skill that Bogut is amazing at, and Frye is not good at.

And oh yes, did we mention the rebounding disparity yet?

The Knicks drafted a PF tall enough to play center. They should consider themselves lucky if he's as good as Nenad Krstic.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Bogut has something called SKILL. Footwork in the post matters more than strength. Passing out of the post is another post skill that Bogut is amazing at, and Frye is not good at.


thats not entirely true..i think what you are saying is you better have one r the other if not both.And in reality you need some of both.And thats on offense...On defense footwork is obviously more important..

Hakeem probably had the best footwork of any center..
Shaq is obviously a case of strength over fotwork

The cambys of the world,the young amares beat you with athleticism..

Z,Shaq are power....

Frye beat Bogut in the agility drills,on end to end speed and on upper body strength..

Time will tell


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Frye will never be a good player in this league. He is the epitome of a skinnier, more athletic Jason Collins. The similarities are uncanny. Channing Frye never dominated any college game, and he would often vanish for long periods of time. He is not a physical presence inside, defensively or offensively. He is merely an average rebounder with decent lateral quickness. Strength wise, he's not naturally gifted.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

krsticfan325 said:


> Frye will never be a good player in this league. He is the epitome of a skinnier, more athletic Jason Collins. The similarities are uncanny. Channing Frye never dominated any college game, and he would often vanish for long periods of time. He is not a physical presence inside, defensively or offensively. He is merely an average rebounder with decent lateral quickness. Strength wise, he's not naturally gifted.


did you see his game against bogut??
against Illinois??

He better be skinnier than Jason Collins..Hes a bit fat..

Jason Collins has No skills other than a nediocre shot....
Terrible comparison


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Don't worry, Truth*

These guys are just stupid. Frye vs. Collins? Be real. Collins had no real skills and still doesn't. Frye has some real skills. Christ, don't you guys ever do any research? The knock on him is two-fold. He is SLIGHTLY undersized to play against SOME of the centers and people question his toughness. Like you said...he outplayed the big Aussie head to head (footwork notwithstanding Rebounding numbers are influenced by so many other facets its not funny...especially in college. Things like defensive efficiency..offensive efficiency...style of play...and level of competition all play parts. I wouldn't get too caught up in the numbers, when it mattered most,against tournament competition, the guy was awesome.

Alot of these guys never liked him and are unwilling to think they might be wrong. Sounds like a Taft-lover.

Bottom line is this: We needed size...he was a safe pick that will help


----------

